# Joe ray



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Does joe ray still own Las Vegas?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe Ray has a syndicated cable show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

No Las Vegas belongs to the state of Nevada


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sam Rothstein and Nicky Santoro own vegas. Havent u ever watched casino?


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

***** plz own that bitch, inbox for price:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fuck LRM


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> No Las Vegas belongs to the state of Nevada


:facepalm::rimshot:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

70monte805 said:


> Sam Rothstein and Nicky Santoro own vegas. Havent u ever watched casino?


Nicky got killed havent u seen it


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

He built bad ass rides back in the day hes a fucking douche now tho he fucked up lrm


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> No Las Vegas belongs to the state of Nevada


:roflmao:



chaddubbs86 said:


> He built bad ass rides back in the day hes a fucking douche now tho he fucked up lrm


LRM has been fucked up since 2000, way before he got on the payroll ese


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Saw the car a year or two ago at a show didn't see him around though. Car still ugly but in good shape but I assume he still owns it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> LRM has been fucked up since 2000, way before he got on the payroll ese


exactly that other fat fuck messed it up and they just stuck Joe ray in there as a spokesperson


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

trudat trudat


----------



## Hate Breeders (Apr 10, 2012)

slo said:


> exactly that other fat fuck messed it up and they just stuck Joe ray in there as a spokesperson


Which fat fuck are you referring to?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Hate Breeders said:


> Which fat fuck are you referring to?


the mexican fat fuck


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Only the best are crowned.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

slo said:


> exactly that other fat fuck messed it up and they just stuck Joe ray in there as a spokesperson


Before Joe it was Ralph Fuentes aka Altered Image and a Cool dude. The magazine was already going down hill when he took over. He couldn't do anything about it and neither could Joe. Joe can't even make up his mind. He is bringing back Dubs into the magazine. The magazine is doomed.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the internet killed magazines, music industry, post office, it killed marriages, kids having real friends. it killed alot of shit. including LRM.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

There is nothing that anyone can do to bring LRM back to its former glory, Lowriding is no longer main stream and many of the suppliers of Lowrider parts have gone out of business. LRM has to try to get advertisers one way or another and the big wheel ads are bringing in the revenue for now. Let's just be glad that we even have a magazine related to lowriding. Many other magazines, including Minitruckin have gone out of business. With the current state of Lowriding I think Joe Ray is doing a good job.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

lone star said:


> the internet killed magazines, music industry, post office, it killed marriages, kids having real friends. it killed alot of shit. including LRM.


Agreed get it close to real time or wait a few months and only get 20 pictures. 

Oh and read the build on a car from the man building a car as it goes or read the copied and pasted story that has names changed and is thrown into the mag and with about a hundred miss spells or incorrect info.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

lone star said:


> the internet killed magazines, music industry, post office, it killed marriages, kids having real friends. it killed alot of shit. including LRM.


all my friends are on lil...and i dont even know how they look


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

RobLBC said:


> There is nothing that anyone can do to bring LRM back to its former glory, Lowriding is no longer main stream and many of the suppliers of Lowrider parts have gone out of business. LRM has to try to get advertisers one way or another and the big wheel ads are bringing in the revenue for now. Let's just be glad that we even have a magazine related to lowriding. Many other magazines, including Minitruckin have gone out of business. With the current state of Lowriding I think Joe Ray is doing a good job.


This. Joe is a good guy from what I've seen, met him in Denver and talked with him, but a polished turd is still a turd. Every successful company has got to turn some type of profit. With that said lowrider magazine is coming to an end imo. The nation wide touring days were they're best days and that isn't feasible now.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

lone star said:


> the internet killed magazines, music industry, post office, it killed marriages, kids having real friends. it killed alot of shit. including LRM.


 Yup! unfortunately, Magazines are a thing of the past.


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE (Oct 1, 2013)

lone star said:


> the internet killed magazines, music industry, post office, it killed marriages, kids having real friends. it killed alot of shit. including LRM.


Brotha... u ain't lyin!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> LRM has been fucked up since 2000, way before he got on the payroll ese


mayne back in the 90's they had hondas on the cover of that magazine and in the 80's they had volkswagen beetles on the cover. lowrider of the year used to be transformer of the year


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> There is nothing that anyone can do to bring LRM back to its former glory, Lowriding is no longer main stream and many of the suppliers of Lowrider parts have gone out of business. LRM has to try to get advertisers one way or another and the big wheel ads are bringing in the revenue for now. Let's just be glad that we even have a magazine related to lowriding. Many other magazines, including Minitruckin have gone out of business. With the current state of Lowriding I think Joe Ray is doing a good job.


nothing wrong with big wheel ads, but there's a chrysler on dubs in every chrysler dealership and a chevy avalanche on dubs at every construction site i've ever been on. no need to feature window sticker clubs


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

LRM went down after Alberto Lopez sold it to the big name publishing company, THAT WAS BACK IN THE LATE 90'S, SINCE THEN THEY HAVE TO FOLLOW THE COMPANY REG'S, AN THEY TRIED THE NATIONAL TOUR FOR 2 YEARS BUT NO ONE HAD A CLUE HOW TO GO ABOUT IT, SO THEY STOPPED TRYING TO DO IT, AND THE SAME FOR ALMOST ALL THECAR AND TRUCK MAG'S ONCE BIG INDUSTRY STEPS IN IT'S TRASHED...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> Before Joe it was Ralph Fuentes aka Altered Image and a Cool dude. The magazine was already going down hill when he took over. He couldn't do anything about it and neither could Joe. Joe can't even make up his mind. He is bringing back Dubs into the magazine. The magazine is doomed.


. 

Cool or not didn't do anything to help the situation and is when large rim adds peaked. I know because I regretedly subscribed those years. When Joe was EC I saw some life in it but just seemed like a bunch of lifesto cars over and over. No variety like the 90s. I stopped having it sent to my shop soon after. So dont expect much from em.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dat620 said:


> LRM went down after Alberto Lopez sold it to the big name publishing company, THAT WAS BACK IN THE LATE 90'S, SINCE THEN THEY HAVE TO FOLLOW THE COMPANY REG'S, AN THEY TRIED THE NATIONAL TOUR FOR 2 YEARS BUT NO ONE HAD A CLUE HOW TO GO ABOUT IT, SO THEY STOPPED TRYING TO DO IT, AND THE SAME FOR ALMOST ALL THECAR AND TRUCK MAG'S ONCE BIG INDUSTRY STEPS IN IT'S TRASHED...


Yea 98 I believe.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lone star said:


> the internet killed magazines, music industry, post office, it killed marriages, kids having real friends. it killed alot of shit. including LRM.


/thread


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

traditional lowriding was a good mag


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fool2 said:


> traditional lowriding was a good mag


 I liked blvd more the layout and pictures even the articles were cool.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

that issue of penthouse with las vegas in it was pretty good even though it came out way back in the hairy pussy days


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fool2 said:


> traditional lowriding was a good mag


Still never got my t shirt.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

They show more variety now again than before


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I always wondered if LRM had a decent forum like layitlow, would it be more successful? Not that layitlow is worth a shit anymore anyways, where everybody go? Facebook?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lowlowlow said:


> where everybody go? Facebook?


chaturbate


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

lone star said:


> the internet killed magazines, music industry, post office, it killed marriages, kids having real friends. it killed alot of shit. including LRM.


Nawmsayin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fool2 said:


> that issue of penthouse with las vegas in it was pretty good even though it came out way back in the hairy pussy days


That 70s bush lol


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

dat620 said:


> LRM went down after Alberto Lopez sold it to the big name publishing company, THAT WAS BACK IN THE LATE 90'S, SINCE THEN THEY HAVE TO FOLLOW THE COMPANY REG'S, AN THEY TRIED THE NATIONAL TOUR FOR 2 YEARS BUT NO ONE HAD A CLUE HOW TO GO ABOUT IT, SO THEY STOPPED TRYING TO DO IT, AND THE SAME FOR ALMOST ALL THECAR AND TRUCK MAG'S ONCE BIG INDUSTRY STEPS IN IT'S TRASHED...


X2
Almost word for word what I was going to say. Joe is doing the best he can to keep the mag and lowriding alive and relavent


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Only thing I would have is someone go threw all the mag before they print, cause months back they had like 6 pages in the end that were doubled that was a big mistake that someone should have caught


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

fool2 said:


> mayne back in the 90's they had hondas on the cover of that magazine and in the 80's they had volkswagen beetles on the cover. lowrider of the year used to be transformer of the year


the midwest and trollerz only keep the spirit alive ese


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't bout you guys. but the November issue is real good.a little of everything for everybody and fine ass models too.if joe ray had anything to do with this issue, he did a great job editing it. just my 
opinion .


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

lone star said:


> the internet killed magazines, music industry, post office, it killed marriages, kids having real friends. it killed alot of shit. including LRM.


That right ther..is sum true spit


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

MIJO65 said:


> all my friends are on lil...and i dont even know how they look


LOL


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Its been improving slowly. But they do need to start giving credibility to the right people. (Premium Sportway for example)


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

wat they need is to go back to feature small car shows ...street crusing.etc.... crusie nights... picnics post pics of happenings. an like back in the days wait 3 months for the magazine an got excited cause the front of your car is in the pic...... ok AN FEATURE soME CAR SHOW ART.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lone star said:


> the internet killed magazines, music industry, post office, it killed marriages, kids having real friends. it killed alot of shit. including LRM.


^^^^^^ THIS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

817Lowrider said:


> ^^^^^^ THIS


x2


----------

